# Earl & Little Bill Photo's



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

*Here are some picture of Earl(the cockatiel) & Little Bill(the budgie)*









Earl my cockatiel eating as usual LOL!










Little Bill Eating aswell they are greedy things










Earl & Little Bill on their favorite swing










Earl and Little Bill together the day little bill had just been added to the cage. Awww!










Earl and Little Bill playing in their cage










My cute, but cheeky Earl




They are all the pictures I have uploaded for now! Thanks ~Sophia~


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats a cute pic of them sitting on the swing togeter...lol adorable


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

you don't house them together do you? That is a big no no. Budgies are crazy little guys. Cute pictures tho. earl and little bill look soo sweet together


----------



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

Aw, cute. I wish my budgie and my cockatiel would play nice together. 

When they were first introduced, Feathermoon scooted right over to Sawyer like he was going to protect him or something, but Sawyer just tried to bite him. ^^ I haven't put them together much since then.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute! How old is Earl? I am assuming by the name you think it's a boy but if she's had her first mold Earl is a girl. Adorable pics by the way!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

he he they ara both so cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They look like great friends.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I house them together and they prune each other all the time. Earl is 5 months old and we got him when he was 6 weeks old. He is very well hand tamed and likes scritches
Earl hasn't molted yet. He has yellow under tail feathers,so I thought he was a girl but he just suited Earl so he is Earl the girl. But we class him as a boy! LOL!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe... I just asked on another thread how old Earl was I was thinking Earl is a girl I know "he"hasn't molted yet but most males usually have alot more yellow by this age


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL! I don't know what sex he is. But we just say he is a boy because of his name. 
He is more yellow now those photo's were took about 2 months ago He is very cheeky and can wolf whistle but hasn't said any words yet. Maybe he doesn't feel like it
But I think it is better not knowing the sex because if I got it tested now and it came back to be he is a girl. I would have to change his name. 

Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> LOL! I don't know what sex he is. But we just say he is a boy because of his name.
> He is more yellow now those photo's were took about 2 months ago He is very cheeky and can wolf whistle but hasn't said any words yet. Maybe he doesn't feel like it
> But I think it is better not knowing the sex because if I got it tested now and it came back to be he is a girl. I would have to change his name.
> 
> Thanks for the comments everyone


Your little Earl is definatly a girl-molt or no molt yet. Like Laura said there would be alot more yellow on her head, a love for mirrors, more singing and chattering, and barerly any hissing.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

*Feel Free*

Please feel free to post your own photos on this tread, of your beautiful cockatiel(s)


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

They look so cute together. no issues?

They look like an old comedy team. Abbot & Costello?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


>


I am in love with this photo! It's sooo adorable! Both of them are very cute babies. Earl is 100% girl. I can promise you that.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I love the swing pic too!


----------

